# AFI - Editing Interview Questions & Advice 2019



## cwarren (Feb 13, 2019)

I recently scheduled a Skype interview for AFI's editing program and wanted to know if previous applicants remember the questions they were asked or have any helpful advice. 
Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2019)

cwarren said:


> I recently scheduled a Skype interview for AFI's editing program and wanted to know if previous applicants remember the questions they were asked or have any helpful advice.
> Thanks!


@Miya is attending.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2019)

And @MaryMa also applied. Be sure to add your application.



			Search results for query: Afi editing
		







						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------

